# New Wreath



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I just made this nifty Eyeball Wreath.

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/?action=view&current=wreath2367.jpg

I used a Michael's grapevine wreath form and spray painted it black. Then I made a mess of Easy Eyes out of 1" and 1 and a 1/4" wooden balls and dotted the wreath with them.

Here are a couple more pics:

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/?action=view&current=wreath2369.jpg

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/?action=view&current=wreath370.jpg


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Creepy....I like it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like that as well. Very cool.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey I like it. I have some eyeballs which fade in and out and this would be a perfect use for them...thanks for the idea.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it also but..
not the bow - too colorful for me
maybe some hanging ivy, dried grape vine with leaves or spanish moss


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You know what I like best about this? The simplicity of this priject for beginners and experienced alike!

BTW I love the ideas with the light up eyes!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Fading on and off eyes on that project would be icing on the cake and totally set it off.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to agree with Lilly...the bow takes away the "ghoulish look". Up close, it looks good, but from a distance, it may look like just white balls on a wreath. JMO 
I was checking out your pics and you are very creative. I love your grave crawler and beastie.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody. 

Was making eyeballs for some zombies and was having so much fun doing it that I made way too many eyes. So I had to figure out what to do with them. I'd made another grapevine wreath last year with a twine spiderweb in the middle and a dead blackbird hanging from the web, so that gave me the idea of dotting a wreath with them. I like that the bundled vines look a bit like eye stalks or something. (And I think you might be right, Lilly, I am not sold on the purple bow either.)

Anyway, thank you all again for all your kind comments.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> I have to agree with Lilly...the bow takes away the "ghoulish look". Up close, it looks good, but from a distance, it may look like just white balls on a wreath. JMO
> I was checking out your pics and you are very creative. I love your grave crawler and beastie.


That's ok that you might not be able to tell it's eyes from a distance. A better shock when you are on the welcome mat and knocking on the door. lol.
Thanks for your comments on the crawler and the beastie. I will post some more pics of new props soon. For some reason I am making a lot of props this year. I'm sorely addicted.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's certainly an "eyefull", lol. Good idea!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I agree, It really _LOOKS_ good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhh addictions......
So many props...so little time
I panic when I see we only have 176 days left to Halloween.......
Then, hen I wake up in the morning, I'll only have 175 days.......
Oh no, I gotta go.....got props to make!!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If it had green moss on it it would look like one of those cave creatures from Fraggle Rock! 

Very cool idea... great twist on decorating!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's the eyes I'll use on my werath, looks a lot like the ones you made Octoberist. BTW picked these up at a yard sale for a buck each (two strands) and you guys and gals know how I love my thrift store/yard sale stuff.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

:jol: Thanks again for all the comments guys, I am enjoying HauntForum so much. What a great group of guys. I really love looking at all your creations and sharing some of mine. BTW, I just bought some liquid latex for making some molds and some 2 part foam for casting. Will show you what emerges!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was at michael's today looking at the branch wreaths. Only $4 for the size I was looking at. Nice price. Now to locate the lit strands of eyes I saw earlier before buying everything...


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> Hey I like it. I have some eyeballs which fade in and out and this would be a perfect use for them...thanks for the idea.


For some reason I don't find it particularly hard to believe that somebody with the screen name Eyes_in_the-dark might just happen to have a string of light-up eyeballs laying around somewhere. :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

octoberist said:


> For some reason I don't find it particularly hard to believe that somebody with the screen name Eyes_in_the-dark might just happen to have a string of light-up eyeballs laying around somewhere. :jol:


Hehe I guess that was a given.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Revenant said:


> If it had green moss on it it would look like one of those cave creatures from Fraggle Rock!


Wow, you said Fraggle Rock. Uh Oh! Our age is showing.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

The bad news is that I just found this on eBay. New from Dept. 56 for this coming Halloween. I know mine has a very different look, but still it's annoying. Theirs is more the Vegas version.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dept-56-Hallowe...270QQihZ011QQcategoryZ370QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------

